# How are things at Congress going?



## Filipowicz Farm

Just wondered how the show was going at Congress. If you can post your placings.Sitting wondering how everyone is doing.


----------



## Leeana

Heard from Sheryl a little bit ago ...her Rock E son and King Lee filly did great, i will let her get on and post the placings though



.


----------



## bingo

The results are posted on Horsestudbook.com not sure how often they are updating though.


----------



## Leeana

Oh that is right, horsestudbook has results utd.

For those of you who want to follow results on horsestudbook go to www.horsestudbook.com and log in. Go to shows and the find Shetland Congress click that. Then at the bottom of the yellow box on the left it says ALL ENTRIES RESULTS ..click that and there are the results





Looks like everyone is doing great


----------



## CLC Stables

What are the logins???


----------



## Leeana

You have to register to log in



..its simple and takes only a few minutes


----------



## bingo

To check the show results you should not have to log in or register just click on the ASPC/R Logo then click shows and follow above instructions by Leeana you should be able to see them


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Really quick here...

My Buckeye WCF Classical Imagination in Classic Incentive Mare Under got 10 out of 22.

My Wall Street Rock E Livingston in Classic Incentive Gelding Under got 4 our of 17.

We're having a blast. I took 212 pictures yesterday. I don't think I show today so will have time to resize and post some pictures.






Edited to correct the number of horses in Baylee's class.


----------



## midnight star stables

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Really quick here...My Buckeye WCF Classical Imagination in Classic Incentive Mare Under got 10 out of 22.
> 
> My Wall Street Rock E Livingston in Classic Incentive Gelding Under got 4 our of 12.
> 
> We're having a blast. I took 212 pictures yesterday. I don't think I show today so will have time to resize and post some pictures.












Congrats, That's great!


----------



## CLC Stables

Entries look like they are GREAT in the classes, or is it just me???


----------



## Filipowicz Farm

Congratulations everyone. Way to go Sheryl sorry had to cut your phone call short dentist appointment. Looking forward to seeing pictures. Wishing eveeryone much success.


----------



## 4mymirage

My girl, Michigan's Sweet Baby Jane won her futurity class, she there with Dale Ganger from Showtime training center... my first shetland to show






Bruce Abbott picked her out for me at the Taylor sale, I absolutely love her






I co-own a stallion there too, Michigan's Heart of a Champion, I think he was reserve in futurity and won his 2 yo class....





I would love pics if anyone sees either of these ponies 

Dale has no phone service so I had to hunt for results!!


----------



## Leeana

> 4mymirage Posted Today, 07:24 PM My girl, Michigan's Sweet Baby Jane won her futurity class, she there with Dale Ganger from Showtime training center... my first shetland to show Bruce Abbott picked her out for me at the Taylor sale, I absolutely love her
> 
> I co-own a stallion there too, Michigan's Heart of a Champion, I think he was reserve in futurity and won his 2 yo class....
> 
> I would love pics if anyone sees either of these ponies
> 
> Dale has no phone service so I had to hunt for results!!


Congrats, i remember seeing her at the Taylors sale last year ..she is lovely



.


----------



## hairicane

4mymirage said:


> My girl, Michigan's Sweet Baby Jane won her futurity class, she there with Dale Ganger from Showtime training center... my first shetland to show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Abbott picked her out for me at the Taylor sale, I absolutely love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I co-own a stallion there too, Michigan's Heart of a Champion, I think he was reserve in futurity and won his 2 yo class....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love pics if anyone sees either of these ponies
> 
> Dale has no phone service so I had to hunt for results!!


Big Congrats!!! I see Baby Jane often now that she is at Showtime and she is Lovely and very sweet



.


----------



## jwagner

Well I am at home while Bobby is out at the Congress and I am trying to get the show results off of line, is it just me or are others getting shows they are not asking for, I cannot seem to get into the Congress results. Bobby just called and said that Foundation Mares are all finished and we won Junior Champion Foundation Mare, Reserve Grand Champion Foundation Mare, and Foundation Mare owned bred and shown by exhibitor with SMHC'S Enchanting Illusion. McCarthy's Mare won the Grand Champion Foundation. Anyways if anyone can help explain how to use the Horse Show site it would be appreciated!


----------



## OhHorsePee

Congrats everyone! Whoo hoo! I saw Ronaele also won 2 yr old foundation futurity mare!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm

Congratulations everyone. I am having trouble with the site showing results also. Heard from Sheryl great job wishing you the best with Baylee today. When you get a chance post some more pictures.Everyone good luck and have a safe trip home.


----------



## Leeana

OhHorsePee said:


> Congrats everyone! Whoo hoo! I saw Ronaele also won 2 yr old foundation futurity mare!


Congrats Ronaele! That mare is beautiful, but i am slightly bias as i own her full brother



.

Ronaele's colt also did great in his weanling class, i think i own that ones full brother too





I talked to Sheryl last night for a few minutes, she said something about a power outage or something ..i culdnt hear her well though?

Yes sheryl, more pictures please


----------



## OhHorsePee

Yea, Jet got Reserve!! Congrats Kay and Kyle. And you too Carin for being the one showing him. Whoop! I see a lot of people have been doing well also. Congrats to you all!


----------



## lyn_j

Hey Cheryl Congratulations! How come no one called me about Rizzo????? Wait till I get my hands on Bruce, we are now 3 days PAST his going Reserve?????

I am also one of the Co owners of Michigans Heart of a Champion... aka the Rat!

WE are so proud!!!


----------



## Leeana

Congrats Lyn


----------



## TomEHawk

Hi All,

Home from Congress, where we had one of our best yet. We brought home 13 champions, 9 reserve champions, a Senior Champion, a Junior Champion, two Reserve Seniors, a Reserve Grand and a Grand Champion. Plus all the ponies placed in the top five in all classes. My son Taylor was High Point Classic 13-17 boy and Reserve High Point Overall. There was a lot of great ponies at this years Congress with a lot of new faces. I was glad and lucky to do as well as we did.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

I just got home a bit ago, had a great time. Saw Jason there



and he has some really nice ponies.

Sorry I haven't gotten around to posting more pictures. I was way to busy and/or tired the last few nights BUT I will get some more up tomorrow. Maybe if my bud Capt. Morgan comes out for a while I can get a few more up tonight. I'll have to fire up the laptop...where is the laptop? Anyway, I guess I can stay awake long enough to get some up.

OH..rest of my placings.

Let's see ...

Buckeye WCF Classical Imagaination

5th in Amatuer Incentive

5th in Open 2 year old under

5th in Amatuer

Wall Street Rock E Livingston

TOTALLY MISSED HIS FUTURITY CLASS -- I was so bummed when I realized this. This was my first Congress and I saw the Moderns showing in their Futurity and just figured that the Moderns were showing all morning. At one point I heard them call a Classic Futurity class but the bells and whistles upstairs didn't going off...



OH well, always next year!

So we came home with...

4th in Amatuer Incentive

1st in Open 2 year old under

7th in Amatuer

This was Baylee's first show ever! I'm so proud of him.



Set up and worked well, trotted when I asked. The only thing he was unsure of was the 3 judges. Every time those big scary judges gathered around Baylee was like...umm...no way Jose', I'm not just going to stand here. So, Ernie will work with Baylee on that. Baylee will be heading to Ernie's this fall to learn to drive...zoom zoom zoom.





I better get working on those pics.........


----------



## Leeana

Congrats Sheryl...


----------



## Yaddax3

Home from Congress, where we had one of our best yet. We brought home 13 champions, 9 reserve champions, a Senior Champion, a Junior Champion, two Reserve Seniors, a Reserve Grand and a Grand Champion. Plus all the ponies placed in the top five in all classes. My son Taylor was High Point Classic 13-17 boy and Reserve High Point Overall. Every time we looked up, Jason or Brenda or Taylor seemed to be walking out of the ring with a blue ribbon. They did a fabulous job showing their ponies and client ponies.

This was our first time at Congress, and we were thrilled with how our three double-registered (AMHR-ASPC) geldings did. D&S Double Dutch Chocolate was a standout for us, winning three National championships and three Reserve National titles as well as having 13 top fives and 14 top 10s. Also, Dutch accumulated 277 points to finish as the High-Point Pony out of the nearly 500 Foundation, Classic, Modern and ASPR ponies at Congress. Meantime, BHR JC's Primetime was the Reserve Grand Champion in the Classic Pleasure Driving Stakes Class (42-Under) and D&S Excuse My French had several top five finishes in driving and halter classes.


----------



## ahrobertspony

CLC Stables said:


> Entries look like they are GREAT in the classes, or is it just me???



With the new system, we can get much more accurate number counts. Although we've reported in The Journal some bigger sizes for the show, I now believe that the 2008 show was the LARGEST Congress ever and others agree. With some big Classic classes and notably huge #s in some Modern Classes like Under Studs & Ladies roadster, I am fairly confident this had to be about the largest Congress ever.


----------



## ahrobertspony

*Congratulations and Thanks to Excaliber Training!*

Thanks to Jason and Brenda, the Roberts familiy had the Modern Grand Champion Gelding and the Modern Reserve Grand Champion Stallion, 43" & Under ... along w/ some other placings for these ponies. We love what Excaliber accomplished with "Wally" and "Beaver" and couldn't be more pleased with their work!

Jason and Brenda also pulled together some nice accomplishments for the Napier family from Florida along w/ wins with their own Excaliber-bred stock. I've seen Jason & Brenda's foals up close in a photo shoot so I know they are pretty nice and deserved their successes.

Congrats to Taylor as well for all his youth accomplishments!


----------



## ahrobertspony

*Congrats & Thanks to Showtime Training Center*

Thanks to Robby Barth for his hard work with Legacy's First Love. I had a blast finally driving this game little mare. With the time Robby has put in on her, she was completely ready for me to drive ... and wow! she was wicked fast for a little pony.

Also, thanks to Showtime Training and the Barths for leasing us B&L's Rock E Show Stopper. WHAT AN INCREDIBLE Classic Gelding. Our girls and Taylor Prince won some championships and reserves with him in youth and I loved driving him to the win in Amateur Pleasure and to Reserve in the stake. Thanks go to Robby and Andrea for their work with this pony. Congrats to Andrea for her success with him in open halter as well.


----------



## Belinda

[SIZE=14pt]First I want to say , I thought it was a nice location , the facility was ok lots of hotels , fast food, and a place that makes the BIGGEST PIZZA you will ever see.






[/SIZE]

Lots of really tough competition , boy you had to work your tail off in those classes



to be in the Top 10 , all and all we thought it was a great show..

[SIZE=24pt]2008 CONGRESS RESULTS[/SIZE]
A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO

ALL MY CLIENTS

!
[SIZE=12pt]2008 CONGRESS GRAND CHAMPION UNDER CLASSIC STALLION[/SIZE]

D & S KNIGHTCAP

OWNED BY LITTLE KING FARM

2008 CONGRESS GRAND CHAMPION OVER CLASSIC STALLION

DANCINGMOON BRIGHT PANHANDLER

OWNED BY

LARRY & DEBBIE LARAMORE

2008 CONGRESS GRAND CHAMPION UNDER CLASSIC MARE

CROSS COUNTRY HOLLYWOOD DREAMS

OWNED BY

LARRY & DEBBIE LARAMORE

2008 CONGRESS GRAND CHAMPION UNDER CLASSIC GELDING

BUCKEYE WCF PAPOSO IM ON FIRE

OWNED BY

LONNIE & DENISE HARDESTY

2008 CONGRESS GRAND CHAMPION FOUNDATION GELDING

BUCKEYE WCF CLASSICAL DIPLOMAT

OWNED BY

LONNIE & DENISE HARDESTY

2008 CONGRESS CHAMPION SEN. CLASSIC MARE UNDER

WALL STREET THE ADMIRAL LAMBEE PIE

OWNED BY

LISA & MIKE STASSLE

2008 CONGRESS CHAMPION GET OF SIRE

B & L ROCK E BRIGHT DAY

OWNED BY

BELINDA BAGBY

2008 CONGRESS CHAMPION CLASSIC GELDING FOAL

CROSS COUNTRY MR. BANKER

( THE YOUTH ESSAY COLT)

2008 CONGRESS CLASSIC SWEEPSTAKES CHAMPION

CROSS COUNTRY SWEET LIL SISTER

OWNED BY

BELINDA BAGBY

2008 CONGRESS CLASSIC WEANLING FILLY CHAMPION

CROSS COUNTRY SWEET LIL SISTER

2008 CONGRESS RESERVE JUNIOR CHAMPION CLASSIC UNDER STALLION

JHK ROCK E MR. PALE FACE

OWNED BY

JOHN HERRING

2008 CONGRESS FUTURITY CLASSIC 2 YR STALLION

RESOLUTE EGF

OWNED BY

JACKIE & STUFF TYLER

AND

RHAPSODY CRIMSON REIGN

CONGRESS TOP 5

RHAPSODY DIVINE DESIGN

CONGRESS TOP 5

CROSS COUNTRY KEEP THE FAITH

CONGRESS TOP 5

MARTINS MARDI GRA ELEGANT MAN

CONGRESS TOP 10


----------



## Filipowicz Farm

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## bingo

Wow Belinda that is a lot of Grand Champions and Champions Congrats to you and your clients!


----------



## Amy

Congratulations everyone. Sounds like a great show.


----------



## muffntuf

The facilities were pretty nice. Just a few things I would like to see changed, that are changeable - the walkways and alleyways were really rough and you turned your ankles a lot. They didn't have enough electrical outlets for the ponies stalled there, but everyone made due fairly well. There were sporatic outages, but breakers were re-done and people were back up and running within minutes. Wednesday we had a 30 or so minute outage - but I don't think it was the facilities fault, I think I heard someone say it was a grid issue.

The wash racks had hot water all the time, and they had a real place to tie your ponies to. The bathrooms were nice and big, seemed everyone got what they needed.

It definetly was cooler at this location that Gordyville. They kept the warm up, make up and arena well groomed. They had the vendors in one location. And as Belinda said, everything was fairly handy.

It was a tough Congress, but I am proud to report my ponies did well and were in the top 10, and top 5 in their classes.

Triangle Acres Standing Ovation (2006) (2008 Top 5 Amateur & Top 10 Open Classic Mare 41"-44.5")

I Like to Move It Move It TAP (2007, Shiner X Silhouette) (2008 4th - Modern Pleasure Stallion Yearling 43" & Under)

Stocking Stuffer O.K. ( 2008 Top 10 Classic Mare 2 Year Old Over 41" - 44.5")

Ruffle My Feathers EGF (2008 National Champion Modern Pleasure 2 YR Old Mare 44.5" & Under)

Tulip (2008 National Champion ASPR Mare 2 YR Old & Under)


----------



## ahrobertspony

Trace is correct.... during the longest power outage, the power had been off for at least that section of town because the power had been off at our hotel as well. During the times I was on the grounds, that was the only outage.

The facility is brand new ... believe they just had their first show in April of this year. I am fairly positive that the Congress was the biggest thing they've done. Although we probably all agree that there are some things that could be done to improve the overall conditions, I am guessing the facility people see that as well. I can tell you this ... the facility people were all incredibly nice and efficient and professional in any of my dealings with them. I would like to see the walkways smoothed out or paved ... I am still surprised some of you weren't constantly picking me up as I usually have a tendendancy to turn my ankles simply walking across the yard!

One great thing about Cloverdale ... I have been showing my entire life (and I'll be 40 tomorrow). I have have never been to a facility that was THAT conveniently located ... about 2 minutes to the nearest grocery store and about 4-5 minutes to hotels and restaurants. Believe me ... no earlier than we got in any given night, it was a pleasant change of pace to not have to factor a 15-20 minute drive to the grounds into your morning plans. Believe me ... when you are only getting 3-4 hours of sleep a night, that extra 20 minutes can be helpful!

Hey B ... if we go back, some of us want the name of that pizza place! Congrats to you on a good show & thanks for your words of encouragement.

AHR


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

The pizza place is called Chicago's Pizza. The SUPER pizza was 29" in diameter, equal to 4 large pizzas. It was really good. I think it cost about $55.00, so not to bad at all especially since you could have it made up however you wanted.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm

We had a great show a Congress, the facility was very nice and hope to have a return trip there next year, everyone was nice and all the mentioned details are some things that would like to be addressed, but we were told that the owner had run out of funding and was hoping to have the concrete work done, but it wasn't as dirty and dusty as Gordyville.

We had various placings with our 2 year old classic gelding "Buckeye Classical Story" and was happy how things were going other than dealing with the heat but was worth the trip.

Classic Gelding Junior Champion

Classic Gelding 2 Yrs Old - Champion

Classic Model Gelding - Reserve Champion

Classic Multi-Colored Gelding - Reserve Champion

Classic Gelding Halter, Amateur Owned & Shown - 4th Place

Classic Futurity - 2 Years Old, Stallion/Gelding - 5th Place

Classic Gelding Amateur Incentive - 9th Place

We also showed a foundation classic gelding named "Michigans Like Mike" for local friends of ours and Mikie was named Champion in the Model class and was placed 9th in the foundation classic country pleasure driving stake saturday night for his first ever congress.

We also hauled Kay Baxters horse "Jet" for Carin to show and he was Reserve Champion in the Classic Junior class & also was placed Reserve in the Classic gelding 2 years old, and was 6th in his Futurity class.

Casey Waxler from "Star Lake Farm" that is close to us here locally in Pa was awarded the Essay Pony that was also named Congress Champion that was donated by Belinda, very nice pony and all Casey kept telling us while we were there was she was hoping to have a pony to take home and she was very excited to find out that she did win the pony afterall. Casey was telling me that she wanted a pony so bad and she just loves our "Story". Now she has a pony of her own to take to the 2009 shows.

Hats off to Belinda for donating that special pony and for making this little girls dream come true !


----------



## ahrobertspony

That young gelding donated by Belinda & Cross Country Farm was super eye-catching. What a great way for Casey to get started with ponies. B ... thanks for ALL you do for the kids.

Thanks also to Bill & Fran Eperthener for their donation of a Modern driving pony. I bet the little Cotter girl is thrilled. Again, what a great way to get started with ponies.

You all making those GOOD donations are the best!


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington

Wish I had gone to the pizza place instead of the mexican food place next door. The food poisoning made the flight home very "interesting" I would again like to express my apologies for having to leave early the one night and my gratitude for Lenard Davenport taking over for me. First time something like that has happened in 29 years. Just what I needed was to get sick again this year.






I want to thank everyone for their good wishes and all. As usual, you folks are great.

Congratulations to all on your placings and to everyone on another great Congress!!

Mark


----------



## alphahorses

Just a quick list - I'll post photos later. It has been a while since I was able to personally attend Congress and we had a good year 

*Alpha Farms Isnt She Magical*

Champion - 2 yr old Foundation Futurity (fillies) (shown by Renee Bush)

Champion - Classic Multi-Colored Mares

Res Champion - Foundation Mare Amateur Incentive

Res Champion - 2 yr old Foundation Mares (shown by Renee Bush)

Res Champion - Foundation Owned & Bred by Exhibitor

*Alpha Farms She Must Be Magic*

Res Champion - Foundation Futurity - Yearling Mares (shown by Marvin McCabe)

Also placed somewhere in foundation yearling class

(Congratulations to her new owner - Trecia Hamm)

*Alpha Farms Magical Illusion*

Res Champion - Foundation Colt of Current Year (shown by Leah Johnson)

3rd - Classic/Foundation Futurity - colt/geldings of current year

(Congratulations to her new owner - Trecia Hamm)

*Wauk-A-Way Barbie*

Res Champion - Classic Broodmare (shown by Renee Bush)


----------



## ~Stacie~

Congratulations to every one!! I can't wait to see all the pics!!!


----------



## Sanny

We went to Congress for the first time this year and had a great time. I wasn't feeling well all week long and was constantly sick and tired -- I've had some health issues and am having minor sugery next Monday -- but even though I was under the weather I still managed to have some fun and enjoy the experience. We had a lot of free time since we just had three minis/ponies there and it was nice to get to walk around and talk to people and watch a lot of the show.

We took our three double-registered (AMHR-ASPC) geldings. It was a little intimidating at first looking at all the big, beautiful ponies. I was feeling a little out of place with our (small by comparison) minis when we first arrived, but as soon as we started competing I got over it. Our mini/pony D&S Double Dutch Chocolate was awesome, winning three National championships in country pleasure, hunter and jumper and three Reserve National titles as well as having 13 top fives and 14 top 10s. Also, Dutch accumulated 277 points to finish as the High-Point Pony out of the nearly 500 Foundation, Classic, Modern and ASPR ponies at Congress. I'd gone online to the results and saw an option to click on and view the top twenty horses and checked it to see if Dutch made the top twenty list and he was NUMBER ONE! Meantime, our newest AMHR/ASPC registered mini, BHR JC's Primetime made me very proud. We haven't had him long and he is looking good and driving good but I know we've only scratched the surface of what he can do. He still needs to get in better condition and needs more driving time but he was the Reserve Grand Champion in the Classic Pleasure Driving Stakes Class (42-Under). I was also very proud of D&S Excuse My French, he was the smallest pony and had the youngest driver in youth roadster (my 12 year old son) and placed 4th. I think one of the judges placed him first on their card. He was flying along, passing bigger ponies. He also had several top five finishes in driving and halter classes and was very consistent for us.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Mary,

I don't know how you do it with, is it 5 children?, and you only had 3 horses there. Good God woman, I was worn out just watching you with the 3 ponies you had at Congress and keeping up with your kids. I don't know how you do it at Nationals.

Congrats on your placings though!!


----------



## Christina_M

Here are my results. The facility was nice and it was great to see everyone and thier ponies!

[SIZE=12pt]*Dynamics Classical CherishTheMoment - Foundation Weanling Filly*[/SIZE]

Champion - Foundation Mare Weanlings

Reserve Champion - Mare & Foal

5th - Classic/Foundation Futurity

7th - Amateur Incentive

9th - Classic/Foundation Color

3rd - Owned, Bred, & Shown

Dam – BuckeyeWCF Classical Eclipse

Sire – Graham's Little King Lee

Cherish was my first ever Congress entry out of my mare that I named with my farm name. It was so exciting! I've always helped Getitia with her horses, but this was my first entry for myself.

I'm really happy with how well Cherish did in her classes. She stood there just as perfect as could for a weanling! There was some tough competition there. Cherish probably would have placed better in her open classes, but I realized that she had a tiny rock stuck in the bottom of her hoof which made her trot a little off. Thank goodness she didn't have that issue for the futurity and amatuer incentive classes!

I'm really starting to like Cherish. She is very smart, which she gets from both her sire and dam. I'm trying to stay one step a head of her, so I don't inadvertently teach her bad habits. It will be a challenge! She is so sweet and willing to please. She has one of those unique personalities that just makes you love her! I had planned to sell her, but I'm not sure now.


----------

